# ASAC tourny in Wildwood



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Is this weekend. Anyone participating?

This will be the first time i fish Wildwood, what can i expect?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Blues up to 8lbs and striper, resident schoolie fish. I was at a local bait shop yesterday an a guy weighed in a nice 30lber. So they are starting to show up.


----------

